# Clavier Powerbook ne s'éclaire plus.



## Pomme (29 Septembre 2005)

Mon Powerbook à envie de me faire des caprices en ce moment, à chaque fois que je le mets en marche je retrouve le réglage de l'éclairage du clavier à zéro...le pire c'est que même réglé à fond il ne veut plus s'éclairer. J'ai regardé un peu partout dans les paramètres, je ne vois pas grand chose au niveau du rétro-éclairage du clavier...si quelqu'un a des infos la dessus avant que je contacte le sav. Pour info, mon Powerbook est du mois d'Avril de cette année... :rose:


----------



## Deleted member 11896 (30 Septembre 2005)

Pour que le rétroéclairage fonctionne il faut être dans une pièce sombre.

Et dans les PREFERENCES il doit y avoir (mais je ne sais pas te le dire maintenant car je suis au boulot et mon powerbook, à la maison) dans "clavier" ou "moniteur" un règlage à faire...


----------



## kaviar (30 Septembre 2005)

C'est dans "clavier et souris" -> "clavier" Tu as accès à l'activation. Pour le réglage de l'intensité (touche F8, F9, F10), il faut que l'éclairage du clavier s'active et donc que l'éclairage ambiant capté soit assez faible.


----------



## Pomme (2 Octobre 2005)

WERELDS a dit:
			
		

> Pour que le rétroéclairage fonctionne il faut être dans une pièce sombre.
> 
> Et dans les PREFERENCES il doit y avoir (mais je ne sais pas te le dire maintenant car je suis au boulot et mon powerbook, à la maison) dans "clavier" ou "moniteur" un règlage à faire...



Salut Kaviar, je sais bien qu'il faut être dans une pièce sombre pour que le clavier s'allume, mais là, même dans le noir le plus complet rien à faire...  ça se trouve c'est la fibre optique qui est hs... :rose: merci quand même!


----------



## Pomme (2 Octobre 2005)

WERELDS a dit:
			
		

> Pour que le rétroéclairage fonctionne il faut être dans une pièce sombre.
> 
> Et dans les PREFERENCES il doit y avoir (mais je ne sais pas te le dire maintenant car je suis au boulot et mon powerbook, à la maison) dans "clavier" ou "moniteur" un règlage à faire...



Je ne vois rien dans les "préférences", il y a bien le réglage pour la vitesse de répétition des touches, mais je ne vois pas d'activation ou désactivation de l'éclairage du clavier... :rose:  je n'ai pourtant touché à rien et mon powerbook est en marche tous les jours...je n'ai plus qu'à appeler le sav et peut-être m'attendre à me séparer de mon ordi 3 semaines/1 mois... :rose: 

Merci à tous d'avoir essayé de m'aider!


----------



## MortyBlake (2 Octobre 2005)

Pomme a dit:
			
		

> Je ne vois rien dans les "préférences", il y a bien le réglage pour la vitesse de répétition des touches, mais je ne vois pas d'activation ou désactivation de l'éclairage du clavier... :rose:  je n'ai pourtant touché à rien et mon powerbook est en marche tous les jours...je n'ai plus qu'à appeler le sav et peut-être m'attendre à me séparer de mon ordi 3 semaines/1 mois... :rose:
> 
> Merci à tous d'avoir essayé de m'aider!



préférences Système/clavier et souris/clavier

[Case à cocher] éclairer le clavier si la lumière ambiante est faible


----------



## kaviar (2 Octobre 2005)

Pomme a dit:
			
		

> Salut Kaviar, je sais bien qu'il faut être dans une pièce sombre pour que le clavier s'allume, mais là, même dans le noir le plus complet rien à faire...  ça se trouve c'est la fibre optique qui est hs... :rose: merci quand même!



Je parlais du réglage de l'intensité qui est inactif tand que l'éclairage ambiant capté n'est pas assez faible.


----------



## Pomme (2 Octobre 2005)

MortyBlake a dit:
			
		

> préférences Système/clavier et souris/clavier
> 
> [Case à cocher] éclairer le clavier si la lumière ambiante est faible



Salut MortyBlake, je ne vois pas cette case dont tu me parles. Quand j'ouvre les Prefs système, j'ai bien clavier/souris, je clique dessus ça me donne "clavier", trackpad, bluetooth et raccourcis clavier...c'est tout! Mais nulle part je n'ai de case à cocher!
 :rose:


----------



## kaviar (2 Octobre 2005)

Dans l'onglet clavier en bas, juste au dessus de "Touches de modification..."


----------



## Pomme (3 Octobre 2005)

Encore une fois, merci à tous pour votre aide mais je viens de m'apercevoir de quelque chose en allant dans l'aide...l'aide me dit"si vous possedez un powerbook 17', pour activer le mode rétro-éclairage,selectionnez la case"éclairer le clavier si la lumière ambiante est faible"...comme vous aussi me l'avez signalée plus haut dans les messages,or le miens est un 15' et je n'ai pas cette fameuse touche!  :rose:     Cela voudrait-il dire que mon powerbook est à moitié fini et qu'il manque des choses dedans! Pourtant jusque là il s'éclairait bien mon clavier...    Je ne sais vraiment plus quoi faire avec ce problème et puis vous allez trouver que je suis chiant à la longue...   Bon, il ne me reste plus que le sav,merci encore à tous...


----------



## MortyBlake (3 Octobre 2005)

Pomme a dit:
			
		

> Encore une fois, merci à tous pour votre aide mais je viens de m'apercevoir de quelque chose en allant dans l'aide...l'aide me dit"si vous possedez un powerbook 17', pour activer le mode rétro-éclairage,selectionnez la case"éclairer le clavier si la lumière ambiante est faible"...comme vous aussi me l'avez signalée plus haut dans les messages,or le miens est un 15' et je n'ai pas cette fameuse touche!  :rose:     Cela voudrait-il dire que mon powerbook est à moitié fini et qu'il manque des choses dedans! Pourtant jusque là il s'éclairait bien mon clavier...    Je ne sais vraiment plus quoi faire avec ce problème et puis vous allez trouver que je suis chiant à la longue...   Bon, il ne me reste plus que le sav,merci encore à tous...



C'est incompéhensible ton truc,

J'ai un 15' comme toi, actuellement en 10.3.9 et voilà ce que donne les pref


----------



## Pomme (4 Octobre 2005)

MortyBlake, je suis aussi en 10.3.9 et comme tu le dis c'est incomprehensible, car sur le miens la page que tu me montres s'arrête aux touches F1_F12...je nai absolument rien plus bas! 

C'est pour ça que l'on avait tous du mal à se comprendre! Mais alors pourquoi je n'ai pas cette graduation sur mon powerbook? :mouais:   étrange tout ça quand même...


----------



## Deleted member 11896 (4 Octobre 2005)

Maintenant que vous le dites, je pense que seul le 17 pouces a cette fonction...

Voir le site Apple avec les caractéristiques des powerbook's .


----------



## MortyBlake (4 Octobre 2005)

Pomme a dit:
			
		

> MortyBlake, je suis aussi en 10.3.9 et comme tu le dis c'est incomprehensible, car sur le miens la page que tu me montres s'arrête aux touches F1_F12...je nai absolument rien plus bas!
> 
> C'est pour ça que l'on avait tous du mal à se comprendre! Mais alors pourquoi je n'ai pas cette graduation sur mon powerbook? :mouais:   étrange tout ça quand même...



Si tu as fait tous les gri-gri d'usage (lavage, graissage, vidange ...) ...

Si tu as un système sur un disque externe, tu peux essayer de booter dessus pour voir

Sinon, essaye de réinstaller uniquement la pref clavier avec Pacifist et sinon reinstallation complete avant d'aller au SAV, ça ressemble vraiment à un pb logiciel plutot que matériel ?

Courage


----------



## Pomme (4 Octobre 2005)

Merci pour les infos, je vais regarder un peu tout ça...


----------



## Pomme (4 Octobre 2005)

WERELDS a dit:
			
		

> Maintenant que vous le dites, je pense que seul le 17 pouces a cette fonction...
> 
> Voir le site Apple avec les caractéristiques des powerbook's .



C'est effectivement ce qui est précisé dans l'aide, mais MortyBlake a visiblement un 15' tout comme moi...c'est à n'y rien comprendre!


----------



## MortyBlake (4 Octobre 2005)

Pomme a dit:
			
		

> C'est effectivement ce qui est précisé dans l'aide, mais MortyBlake a visiblement un 15' tout comme moi...c'est à n'y rien comprendre!



Je confirme pas un pouce de plus, et ça marche Nickel.(15', acheté en 2004)


----------



## Fadasse (20 Juin 2008)

Alors Pomme ???
Qu'en est il de ton prob ????

J'ai aussi le même soucis que toi

Pourtant ça y était avant la barre et le curseur de réglage ! Mais maintenant y'a plus rien, nada, quedal, que faire ? Comment faire ??


----------



## Fadasse (22 Juin 2008)

Bon OK pour Pacifist, celui là au moins il se lance !

Et maintenant ???? 
Je me tape tous les paquets et sous paquets ????
Comment s'appelle le fichier prefs du clavier ? Dans quel paquet ou sous paquet ?
Il est livré en chronopost ou en recommandé sans AR ? 

Merci MortyBlake


----------



## Fadasse (22 Juin 2008)

Bon voilà !

J'ai fais un test matériel avec le disque d'installation > RIEN

Sinon j'ai trouvé ceci avec Pacifist : Contenu de OSInstall.mpkg/Contenu de EssentialSystemSoftware.mpkg/Contenu de Essentials.pkg/System/PreferencePanes/Keyboard.prefPane . J'ai donc fais un remplacement à l'emplacement d'origine > RIEN. Au cas où, j'ai même relancé le mac > RIEN.

En revanche, si je clique sur F9 ou F10 en plein jour, je n'ai pas le panneau de sens interdit :mouais:

Y'en a t-il un autre quelque part que j'aurais zappé ?


----------



## Fadasse (22 Juin 2008)

Ah ! J'oubliais !

J'ai aussi booté sur un DD externe sur lequel il y à 10.3.7 vierge de toute MàJ > RIEN

Là j'avoue être complètement dans le noir ... ( forcément puisque mon clavier ne s'éclaire plus ...  )


----------



## Fadasse (22 Juin 2008)

Voilà, je viens de réinstaller en tout neuf ma partition externe sans MàJ ... > toujours rien sur les préférences


----------



## MortyBlake (23 Juin 2008)

3 ans entre deux messages,

ça va pas vite par chez vous 

Juste une question, votre système, il vient d'où ? Car sur mes mac de bureau sans rétro éclairage, la préférences système s'arrête bien aux touches de fonctions, sur mon Powerbook 15" et mon MacBook pro, j'ai les lignes sur le rétro éclairage. c'est indépendant du système car j'ai des machines en 10.3, 10.4 et 10.5 et c'est kif-kif.


Peut-être que les deux sont différents selon le système installé. Ceci dit ça me parait un peu foireux, mais je ne vois rien d'autre.

Ou alors c'est le système qui ne reconnait plus le clavier et qui le considère comme un clavier ordinaire. Essaie peut-être de brancher un clavier USB puis de le débrancher.





Fadasse a dit:


> Voilà, je viens de réinstaller en tout neuf ma partition externe sans MàJ ... > toujours rien sur les préférences


----------



## Fadasse (25 Juin 2008)

3 ans entre mes messages ??
Meuuhhh non !

Mon premier date du 20/06/08 et mon 5° qui est le dernier (sans compter celui ci bien sûr ;-) ) date du 22/06/08 (sur cette discussion en tout cas). Sinon il est vrai que je suis resté très (trop) longtemps coupé de la toile, déplacement pro oblige ... BREF

Mon système vient du disque d'origine livré avec la machine.

Je résume mes symptômes :
- Avant, j'avais bien la barre de réglage de luminosité du clavier comme la capture d'écran et mon écran s'allumait normalement. En plein jour j'avais aussi le sens interdit en appuyant sur  F10.
- Maintenant je n'ai plus d'éclairage, plus de barre de réglage ... et plus le sens interdit.

Je vais essayer de trouver une âme généreuse qui possèderait un clavier usb ... mais je n'y crois pas vraiment ... vive la prise ps/2 chez les pcistes


----------



## Eric32 (19 Janvier 2010)

Bonjour,

Mon Powerbook 15" allu me donne du souci depuis quelques temps. En effet, le rétro éclairage du clavier ne fonctionne plus !

Ayant effectué toutes les recherches possible sur le sujet, j'en ai été amené à remplacer le top case avec le clavier ainsi que les détecteurs de luminosité. 

RIEN A FAIRE CELA N'A RIEN ARRANGE !!!

C'est à devenir dingue :hein:

Avez vous une idée, des conseils sur ce problème.

Merci de votre aide


----------



## Eric32 (20 Janvier 2010)

Bonjour, 

je dois préciser que j'ai profité de l'ouverture de la machine pour remplacer le disque dur d'origine par un disque "250 Go Western Digital IDE/PATA 2,5'' 5400t 8 Mo interne WD2500BEVE". J'ai donc tout réinstallé ! système et tous le reste !! 

Je précise également que ce message est tapé sur ce powerbook qui date de 2003 ! Cette machine fonctionne parfaitement, sauf ... le rétro éclairage du clavier ! 

Ce problème peut il provenir de la carte mère ?? 

Informations matériel : 

Nom du modèle :	PowerBook G4 15" 
Identifiant du modèle :	PowerBook5,4 
Nom du processeur :	PowerPC G4 (1.1) 
Vitesse du processeur :	1.5 GHz 
Nombre de CPU :	1 
Cache de niveau 2 (par processeur) :	512 Ko 
Mémoire :	1,25 Go 
Vitesse du bus :	167 MHz 
Version de la ROM de démarrage :	4.8.6f0 
Numéro de série (système) :	W84350NKQHY 
UUID du matériel :	00000000-0000-1000-8000-000D93B42628 

Merci de votre aide


----------

